# Once or twice a day?



## angperk (May 22, 2013)

When I got my goat the owner who had raised her was milking her only once a day and getting 2 quarts. 

Everything I read says it should be done twice a day, as close to 12 hours apart as possible. How important is this? I milked her twice a day for about a week hoping to increase production but was still getting the 2 quarts so figured why bother with it. What so you think?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

her first owner set her up for two quarts...she may increase a little by milking her twice but not much..The longer you leave kids on her also effects this amount since they only drink so much...once our kids are two weeks old I pull them for the night...Milk mom in the AM ( a 12 hour udder) and then allow the kids to be with her the rest of the day...once kids are weened we milk twice a day, 12 hours apart...
What breed is she? how old and how many freshenings has she had....


----------



## angperk (May 22, 2013)

She is an American alpine. She's 10 years old and I have no idea about the freshenings. I don't even know when the last time she kidded was.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would find out when she kidded, she might of kidded a long time ago and she si just drying up. 10 is pretty old to keep milking for a long time.


----------



## angperk (May 22, 2013)

How long would a goat normally be in milk after kidding? I'm very new to this as you can probably tell.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Others here are FAR more experienced than I... but this was my experience. When I bought my ND does last year, they were in milk. They had a pretty large herd and one fo the does was mineral deficient (they said she was "low goat on the totem pole") and being dried off... they were milking her once/day and getting a pint. I started milking her twice a day (knowing she'd recover nutritionally at my place, having only two does so no competition for food). At first, I wasnt getting much on that morning milking... but soon I was getting a pint at EACH milking - so double the original amount. She maintained this until about a month post-breeding. 

I dont know about the standard breeds... but I'd stick with it a little longer and see what you get. I also find that extra grain helped. If I skimped at all, the very next milking was affected. If I fed extra, it seemed like I got an extra 1/4-1/2 cup at the very next milking. If their water bucket dried up at all... that really affected it (I've since added a larger bucket!).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

10 months is "standerd" in milk time...some dry up sooner others later...Ten years old is a Sr. Doe and unless she is in prime condition I would be hesitant to rebreed at that age..expecially not knowing her history..ie..easy kiddings vrs hard ect...
Farmer Jen has a point..make sure she is worm free and increase her grain a little at a time and keep milking...she may up her production...she might not lol..but if milk is what your after its worth a try..best of luck


----------



## angperk (May 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to call the lady and get more info. She had her for her whole 10 years and knows her complete history. She's a responsible lady and even called several times after we got out girl home just to see how she adjusted. She also offered her buck up to breed her in the fall, which says to me that she was confident in her abilities. I can't imagine she was just ignorant to the fact that the goat is older. 

One other thing though, I noticed she is barely touching her water. I can't understand why she's not drinking. She is eating fine. Molasses?


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Congratulations on your first goat. That's quite an exciting time. She will teach you so much. 

Sounds like she's towards the end of her lactation. Are you happy with what she's giving? 2 quarts is not a lot for a standard sized goat. But if she's got a nice temperament, is consistent with that volume, and it's tasty milk then I would be happy. 

I expect my Nubian Saanen cross goats to live at least 10-12. Hopefully longer (14+) but that's when I'll stop breeding them. If she's been well cared for and handles pregnancy/kidding well you should be able to breed her a few more years. Being new to goats it may be difficult to recognizing signs she's ready to retire. Make sure she settles quickly, kids easily and maintains a good weight while milking. 

Any pictures? Would love to see some.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

angperk said:


> One other thing though, I noticed she is barely touching her water. I can't understand why she's not drinking. She is eating fine. Molasses?


I would make sure it's clean and readily accessible. Or you can offer it warm. Goats adore warm water.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Apple cider Vinegar might encourage her to drink as well : )


----------



## angperk (May 22, 2013)

I will have to take new pictures tomorrow as I just cleaned them off of my phone a week ago. (I only have Internet thru my phone) I adore her. I would LOVE to get more goats but am tight on funds right now. 

I am happy with 2 quarts and her milk is wonderful. My family of 6 has stopped drinking store bought milk altogether so more would definitely be welcomed. 

I'll try the apple cider vinegar. She is getting fresh clean water, same water we drink. I even switched out a fresh bucket just to see if her seeing me give her new water would interest her. She is very observant, nosey, and persnickety at times. Lol.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

goats are very picky...some of mine will not drink if the water has been sitting too long inthe heat...I have to go out and dump it for fresh...some will drink the ACV some wont., My saanen will wait for me to bring htem a cool bowel of water when temps are high...spoiled rotten they are lol..its just figuring out what she likes...


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have found my goats all prefer white buckets (plastic 5 gallons work well) over big black rubber buckets to drink from. You have to imagine its like them sticking their heads into a hole, so they like to see the bottom better. Also, she may not like the taste of the water if it is not what she is used to. She'll get over it in time. Or, she might just be a little lonely and not too interested in what you are offering.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my girls are picky with the water. they like fresh rain water or tap water...they will NOT drink from our catchment tank (too stale). sometimes they like ACV in their water, sometimes not, sometimes they like molasses, sometimes not. on hot days, I put ice in their water and they LOVE it. goats can be SO picky!


----------



## angperk (May 22, 2013)

Hers is in a white 5 gallon bucket. This morning it was half gone and had poop in it! She pooped in her water. Guess she was telling me what she thought of that, huh? Lol


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

It is not unheard of to have does milk thru 2-3 years on 1 freshening (birthing). 

My late herd were well into their teens and still going strong- easy twins and triplets each year, 10 month lacations, 1+ gallons daily. I expect my does to live and produce into their teens.

Keep milking her twice a day and increase the protein in her grain if its under 16%. Slowly increase the amount also.


----------



## angperk (May 22, 2013)

You all are so helpful! Thank you so much. I paid $50 for her so I couldn't pass it up. She has already paid for herself in what we've gotten from her. And she's registered so I should breed her and make some money from babies. I was worried she would be lonely and had read so much about goats not being able to think with one brain but I think she's happy. Four kids paying attention to her, me loving on her, and our little dog that thinks he's a goat - she has plenty of friends. I love her so much so it's reassuring to hear of others living so long. Still need to get a pic up. She's beautiful.


----------



## msmac2016 (Oct 29, 2016)

I am changing my doe over to milk once a day. The first day was fine and no difference in quantity compared to twice a day. Today she gave more (1/2 gal. plus a cup) but when I went outside to milk her, her teats had begun to leak. Is there a meaning to this? should I go back to twice a day? I want to do once a day because it is really better and many people need the convenience but I do not want to harm my valuable milk goat. Any advice from those with lots of experience?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It means she made to much milk for what her udder could hold. You should probably go out once while she's filling to relieve a little pressure until she stops producing so much milk.


----------

